# carrozzeria avic d9100



## jay6121970 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi there,
I just bought Honda accord sir. It has carrozzeria avic d9100. All I want to know is can I watch dvd movies on it??
If yes please let me know how?
Thanks...

Jay.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

If installed properly you have to set the eBrake for the DVD player to display, there should be a light green wire behind the cd player that has to be grounded down.


----------

